# Avira Antivir Update klappt nicht



## guna7 (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

habe auf meinem PC Antivir 9 installiert. Das Update schlägt jedoch fehl, das Programm findet keine Aktualisierungen und das schon seit mehreren Tagen. "Beim Downloaden der Daten ist ein Fehler aufgetreten." steht dann da. Ein Report wird erstellt, ich weiß aber nicht, wie man den hier hochlädt. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (8. Mai 2009)

- Hast du AntiVir mal komplett deinstalliert und wieder neu ? (Nach Reboot des PCs)

- Lass mal einen Online-Virenscanner wie diesen drüberlaufen.

Es wäre durchaus möglich, dass du einen Virus auf dem PC hast, der die Updatefunktion deaktiviert.


----------



## Imens0 (8. Mai 2009)

wann hast dus immer versucht?? abends dauerts meistens länger (oder bricht ab). versuch mal das update später in der nacht zu starten oder morgens....da ist weniger traffic auf den servern


----------



## guna7 (8. Mai 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> - Hast du AntiVir mal komplett deinstalliert und wieder neu ? (Nach Reboot des PCs)
> 
> - Lass mal einen Online-Virenscanner wie diesen drüberlaufen.
> 
> Es wäre durchaus möglich, dass du einen Virus auf dem PC hast, der die Updatefunktion deaktiviert.


Neuinstallation (nach Reboot) hat nix geholfen.

Das mit dem Online-Virenscan werde ich mal testen.

Ich gebe dann wieder bescheid! 



Imens0 schrieb:


> wann hast dus immer versucht?? abends dauerts meistens länger (oder bricht ab). versuch mal das update später in der nacht zu starten oder morgens....da ist weniger traffic auf den servern


Egal zu welcher Zeit ich es versucht habe, es war immer das Gleiche.


----------



## guna7 (9. Mai 2009)

So, da bin ich wieder.

Habe den PC überprüfen lassen. Ergebnis: alles in Ordnung! 

Liegt wohl doch an Antivir selber, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2009)

Wenn Antivire nicht updatet schaut es nach Conficker aus

Hier lese mal nach..

Conficker: Wie gefährlich der Wurm wirklich ist und wie Sie sich schützen - Conficker, Wurm W32.Downadup, Schutz, Entfernen


----------



## Bigyeti (9. Mai 2009)

Kommst du auf microsoft.com drauf?


----------



## guna7 (9. Mai 2009)

Bigyeti schrieb:


> Kommst du auf microsoft.com drauf?


Ja, kein Problem!


----------



## Stranger (9. Mai 2009)

Auch nochmal kurz diesen Test hier machen :

heise Security - c't-Browsercheck Conficker-Test


----------



## guna7 (9. Mai 2009)

Zwischenbericht:

Habe zur Zeit noch den Kostenloses Online-Virenschutzprogramm. Laden Sie ActiveScan herunter und säubern Sie Ihren PC. Panda Security laufen. Steht imo bei ca. 60% und hat schon mehr Dateien gescannt als der "Symantec Security Check" insgesamt. Hat aber auch schon einige infizierte Dateien gefunden. Welche Dateien womit infiziert sind kann ich aber noch nicht sagen, muss den erst ganz durch laufen lassen.


----------



## guna7 (9. Mai 2009)

So, Tests beendet. Nix gefunden außer ein paar Cookies. Habe auch Spybot laufen lassen, alles paletti.

Trotzdem funzt das Update von Antivir nicht. Er lädt jetzt zwar Dateien runter und installiert diese. Sobald das erledigt ist versucht er das Ganze nochmal und scheitert dann. Bei "Letztes Update" steht dann auch: "nicht ausgeführt".


----------



## Stranger (10. Mai 2009)

Dann einfach Antivir mal de- und neu installieren würde ich sagen !
Nach der deinstallation noch das removal Tool laufen lassen :
Avira AntiVir Removal Tool


----------



## guna7 (10. Mai 2009)

Erstmal Danke für eure Hilfe!

Nachdem ich nun etliche Scanner und Tools habe drüber laufen lassen, bin ich mir sicher, dass das System sauber ist.

Ich meine das Problem gefunden zu haben. Das saß wie so oft vor dem PC, also ich selber! 

Aus irgendeinem unerklärlichem Grund habe ich spaßeshalber Zonealarm deaktiviert und siehe da, es hat funktioniert. Also habe ich in den Programmeinstellungen von Zonealarm nachgeschaut und musste feststellen, dass einige Einträge von Antivr keine Berechtigung hatten auf das Netz zuzugreifen. Also schnell mal aus dem "X" ein "?" gemacht und Antivir noch mal updaten lassen, die Nachfrage mit "erlauben" bestätigt und siehe da, es funzt wieder.

Ich frage mich nur, wieso der Zugriff verboten war? Ich selber habe da nämlich nicht dran rumgestellt. 

Wie auch immer, nochmals vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen. Das Problem gilt als gelöst!


----------



## ForgottenRealm (10. Mai 2009)

Zonealarm blockiert so ziehmlich alles, wenn es nicht auf manuell gestellt ist.

Die Software ist gelinde gesagt der letzte Mist ...


----------



## guna7 (10. Mai 2009)

Konnte mich bisher nicht beschweren.


----------



## Stranger (10. Mai 2009)

Na also,

und jetzt schmeißt du Avira runter und holst dir was "anständiges" ! 

Gruß Stranger


----------



## guna7 (10. Mai 2009)

Stranger schrieb:


> Na also,
> 
> und jetzt schmeißt du Avira runter und holst dir was "anständiges" !
> 
> Gruß Stranger


Was denn? 

Soooo schlecht ist doch Antivir gar nicht. Außerdem soll's ja was kostenloses sein.


----------



## Stranger (10. Mai 2009)

guna7 schrieb:


> Was denn?
> 
> Soooo schlecht ist doch Antivir gar nicht. Außerdem soll's ja was kostenloses sein.



Top Internet Security Software wie ZB. Kasperksy,Norton oder GDATA gibt es teilweise schon für 15 - 20 Euro für ein ganzes Jahr !

Ein verseuchtes/infiltriertes System (was man oft mit den kostenlosen noch nicht einmal bemerkt !) dürfte deutlich mehr Kosten und Stress verursachen !


----------



## madwings (30. September 2009)

Oh man, immer das Gelaber von den Leuten...

Die c't testet Virenscanner so gründlich wie keine andere Fachzeitschrift. Und da haben GDATA und Norton in den letzten Jahren NIE besseren Schutz bewiesen als Antivir. Und Kaspersky ist ein übler Resourcenfresser, das sagt man nicht nur so, ich spür das auch jeden Tag bei uns im Betrieb.

Und zu Avast... nur so am Rande: der letzte PC, den ich von nem Trojaner befreien musste, hatte Avast laufen.

Antivir kostet auch nicht mehr als 20 EUR pro Jahr.

Ich mach keine Werbung für Antivir, ist mir SCH****EGAL, welchen Virenscanner sich jemand holt, aber hört bitte endlich auf, zu behaupten, Antivir wäre schlecht. Es ist einer der besten Virenscanner, sogar in der kostenlosen Version. Wenn ihr meint, das wär anders, belegt es bitte mit glaubwürdigen Quellen.

Wer noch ne Top Verhaltensanalyse laufen lassen möchte (auch kostenlos): Threatfire. Und das System immer mal wieder checken mit Spybot. Mit der Combo hatte ich die letzten Jahre Ruhe.


----------



## fett_neuss (30. September 2009)

madwings schrieb:


> Oh man, immer das Gelaber von den Leuten...
> 
> Die c't testet Virenscanner so gründlich wie keine andere Fachzeitschrift. Und da haben GDATA und Norton in den letzten Jahren NIE besseren Schutz bewiesen als Antivir. Und Kaspersky ist ein übler Resourcenfresser, das sagt man nicht nur so, ich spür das auch jeden Tag bei uns im Betrieb.
> 
> ...



Gebe dir teilweise recht.

Nur gebe ich zu bedenken, dass man erstens eine Boot-CD haben sollte, G Data z.B. hat eine Boot-CD-Erstellung dabei, damit kann man den Rechner auf Rootkits hin überprüfen, kleine Schädlinge die sich im laufenden Betriebssystem verstecken können ...
Darum sollte man gelegentlich mal einen Scan z.B. unter einer gebooteten Linux-Umgebung durchführen. 

Zweiter Punkt, ist die kostenlose Avira-Version mittlerweile nichtmehr so abgespeckt wie früher? Falls zu eingeschränkt im Umfang, quasi wertlos. (Beziehe mich nur auf die kostenlose Version)

Ein Nachteil bei G-Data; der braucht mind. Dual-Core (hat hier wohl jeder). Netbook, schwaches Notebook nicht brauchbar, da viel zu langsam.
Da würde ich dann auch zu Avira (Kaufversion) greifen. 

Nur sind die Kaufversionen mittlerweile so günstig: 3 Rechner-Lizenz für ein Jahr für unter 30 Euro. (G Data).
Da kann man nicht meckern, und bekommt auch alle paar Minuten updates der Signaturen.

Nur gebe ich zu bedenken, ich ärgere mich gerade so richtig über G Data, anderer Thread. Aber ich hoffe, die bessern nach.

Gruß,

Andreas


----------

